# flats...Specialized Roubaix Pro, 700x23/25c, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket



## adamant (Nov 11, 2008)

on my bike vi have Specialized Roubaix Pro, 700x23/25c, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket. they told me they were tought tires.
what can i do to help provent flats?


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Even though this sounds sarcastic, it's not: do yourself a favour and buy some *tough* Continental Gatorskins. 

I thought those Specialized Roubaix Pro's were rubbish tyres (my bike came with them).


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

spin skins liner work very well

or gatorskin 

or all condition armadillo.

my roubaix are flat prone as well.


----------



## adamant (Nov 11, 2008)

I installed a set of all condition armadillo this weekend. 

Thank you for your replys


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

adamant said:


> on my bike vi have Specialized Roubaix Pro, 700x23/25c, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket. they told me they were tought tires.
> what can i do to help provent flats?


Flak jackets don't seem to get decent reviews on MTBR.

The All-Condition Pro II on my Secteur....I got some good deep cuts (a tad worried) in the thread, that is almost down to the belt... I think I might follow some's advice on trying the Maxxis Refuse tire.

Though when I tried the Nimbus 700x35 on my MTB (Rockhopper Comp-29er), the tires are wearing a lot better in terms of punctures (maybe it's the harder rubber compound on them), and it also has Flak Jacket.

The Fast Trak LK tires on my Rockhopper, doesn't have Flak Jacket (doesn't really mention much in the specs)...and seems to be doing fine in punctures (luckily).

Though I do like the CST Caballero tires on my MTB more than the Fast Trak tires...which CST is a lower-end brand of Maxxis....


----------

